# Wow, what a great idea for lasagna!



## Rparrny (Aug 31, 2017)

https://www.buzzfeed.com/alvinzhou/...t-this-lasagna?utm_term=.ko2D1K1ZM#.qkRAZ8ZL4

https://www.facebook.com/buzzfeedtasty/videos/1988708791381760/


----------



## CraigC (Aug 31, 2017)

Not my cup of tea for lasagna.


----------



## Rparrny (Aug 31, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Not my cup of tea for lasagna.



Yes I can understand those that prefer the simpler food presentations would not care for it but for those of us who like a lot of art in our presentation...I think this is very clever.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 31, 2017)

That does look like a fun appetizer for a party. [emoji2]


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 31, 2017)

I suspect it would be a lot messier than pictured, making it not an ideal party food.


----------



## Janet H (Aug 31, 2017)

I have done this in the past and served as a regular meal.  The main advantage here is the cook time is substantially reduced due to the hole in the center - BONUS!

A better option for finger food might be to make muffin tin  'lasagna' which can be done with wonton wrappers and then typical lasagna ingrediants.


----------



## Rparrny (Aug 31, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I suspect it would be a lot messier than pictured, making it not an ideal party food.



I agree...certainly not finger food but with a small plate and fork....


----------



## Addie (Aug 31, 2017)

Bring your own bib or hope the hostess has some to pass around.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 31, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I suspect it would be a lot messier than pictured, making it not an ideal party food.


Depends on the party. I wasn't thinking about walk-around finger food.


----------

